# Dish Newbie: Can I get Local HD channels from a different market?



## CarbonCrew (Sep 4, 2006)

I recently moved to a small town that is amazingly backwards. From what I've gathered, the city has never had a major cable company like TWC, Comcast, etc.. Currently the city has GForce cable. They do have a decent selection of channels including HD channels. However, they have no HD boxes and from that past month of badgering it seems like they will not be getting any in the near future. 

I'm trying to make the decision to go ahead and jump ship or stick with the cable. After doing some research on DishNetworks page it appears that local HD channels are unavailable for my market. 

So here's my question.... The closest market to have local HD is Atlanta. I really don't care about the news and stuff like that. Would there be a way to setup my service to receive the Atlanta markets HD channels?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Not at this time, and maybe never.

I'd suggest one big OTA antenna aimed at your closest market that has HD stations transmitting.


----------



## CarbonCrew (Sep 4, 2006)

So is it a physical limitation or is it a matter of DishNetwork just not wanting to do it?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

CarbonCrew said:


> So is it a physical limitation or is it a matter of DishNetwork just not wanting to do it?


It's a matter of the FCC (Federal regultations) and the local stations wanting to maximize their ad revenues. DISH is only allowed to give you local stations based on your area code. They can't let us just pick or choose which locals we want to receive.

Consider it a non-compete clause written into the FCC licenses for the local stations. They have to generate money somehow (advertising), and they set their rates based on how many people are watching. If the FCC let DISH and DirecTV start supplying what ever locals you wanted, the numbers would start skewing and local ad rates would be effected.

As has been suggested, get an Over Air Antenna and see what HD Channels you can pull in with that. You might be suprised with what it will pull in. If I aim mine in the right direction I can pull in HD Stations from Lansing (60 miles away) and Flint (80 miles away) Michigan as well as Toledo Ohio (60 miles away). And they are crystal clear. Hopefully you'll get HDs via the OTA from the locals that DISH is providing you, so that you can back fill your guide and then record from the OTA.


----------



## CarbonCrew (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah I figured it was probably something like that. 

Let me clarify myself before I continue. I do have local channels available to me, but none are designated 'HD' when I do a query on DN's webpage.

I did end up calling to see if it was an option, however I was informed it was not. But I did get some interesting information from the sales woman. After I told her my concerns she told me that the channels that are designated "HD" in certain markets are HD 24/7. I told her that I like to watch 'Lost' in HD and it appeared from their offerings I would not be able to watch the show in HD. She corrected me and said that infact when a show is broadcast in HD on the local channels, I would receive the show in HD. Is this true? For some reason that doesnt seem right.

When I had the had channels on Time Warner, I had one channel for CBS and an entirely different channel for the CBS HD.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

"Only one small cable company" is amazingly backwards? I have to wonder about my town, then. No cable at all, anywhere.


----------

